# Sunfish love video



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,
I took some video of sunfish in love. High Park, Grenadier Pond today.
There are thousands of them (sunfish, crappies etc) all over the place by the shore, you know, "doing it".


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Gosh I am always so thrown about how pretty they are  Thanks for posting!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Great video! thanks for sharing. Funny how many times I have seen that behaviour in an aquarium and how similar fish breed all over the world.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

These were very nice. Also, some other varieties were observed.
There was another "party" going on, I'd say orgy, but those participants were crappies, not super pretty.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for making the video and sharing it!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice , thanks


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

bae said:


> Thanks for making the video and sharing it!


It would be wrong not to do it


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful fish as pets, terrible during bass fishing though lol.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

FANTASTIC! I can't believe you caught them actually spawning! I've seen them court but never spawn- and I've wasted a looot of time watching water.

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a perfect video, thank you!


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Great video!
One of the most beautiful fish in Ontario waters... but being an avid angler, I much prefer the challenge and beauty of brook trout


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

mauve said:


> Hi,
> I took some video of sunfish in love. High Park, Grenadier Pond today.
> There are thousands of them (sunfish, crappies etc) all over the place by the shore, you know, "doing it".


Pervert!


----------

